# Question about storing spices



## katybar22 (May 19, 2009)

I haven't been able to find McCormick Broiled Steak seasoning in my local grocery for a long time.  I thought maybe they quit making it.  Then I happened upon a website selling different spices and blends, and lo, and behold, there it was!!!  Well, I may have gone a little nutty, and I bought 3 36 oz containers.  What is the best way to store the extras so they don't lose their flavor?  Just cool, dark and dry, or fridge?

BTW, I LOVE this seasoning!!  Some of the "grill" seasonings have huge hunks of pepper, which is not to my taste.  This is more of a really tasty, slightly spicy seasoned salt.  2 thumbs up!!


----------



## Scotch (May 19, 2009)

The main ingredients in McCormick Broiled Steak Seasoning Blend are salt and MSG, which should last forever as long as they're kept dry. Other ingredients are black pepper, onion, garlic, and unspecified spices. Those will deteriorate over time, especially if exposed to heat, light, or moisture. I therefore suggest keeping the stuff in the freezer in an airtight plastic bag or container. 

All herbs and spices should be kept in a dry, dark, place, such as a cabinet or drawer, to prevent deterioration and extend their shelf life. Although they generally don't need to be refrigerated, since you have such a huge quantity of this blend, I think the freezer would help to preserve it as long as possible.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

I also love this seasoning blends.  You can put them anywhere that is cool and dry (so many people store spices over the stove or the fridge, which are hot places and shorten the shelf life).  I never have tried it, but I think you can freeze them (I freeze herbs I grow often and it always works).  The thing is, that when thawed they might have more moisture and mildew.


----------



## GB (May 25, 2009)

I second the freezer in an airtight container. I buy spices in bulk sometimes. I take out what I need and the rest go in the freezer in airtight containers. They can last a very long time this way.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 26, 2009)

I like to make my own spices...and I'm big on recycling. When I do this, I reuse old spice shakers and keep them in the cupboard. I'm assuming you can do the same with your bulk spices...airtight, dark, and cool area.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2009)

I buy spices, herbs and spice blends in bulk, and store them in the freezer in air tight containers, they keep for years in the freezer..


----------

